# Rutscht gut rein!



## Principiante (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche euch einen guten und vor allem gesunden
Rutsch in das neue Jahr!


_...und nicht so dolle, ja?!?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_Denkt daran, es gibt üble Kopfschmerzen und große Übelkeit... und dann kommt der Satz: NIE WIEDER!!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## blutbuche (30. Dezember 2010)

...ja , wünsch ich auch !!!!! bei uns geht´s ganz gemütlich mit lecker raclette und gänzlich ohne alk  ! greez , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (30. Dezember 2010)

Danke, Wünsch ich euch auch allen!! 
Wir haben nur ne Flasche Sekt zum Anstoßen um 0 Uhr. Sonst gehts auch ohne.

Laßt es krachen


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch und viell Spass beim feiern!!

Bei mir gibts auch Raclette und es wird ein gemütlicher Abend.


----------



## Elmo66 (30. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir allen Damen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 

...und bei uns gibt es auch Raclette 

Ciao, Elmo66


----------



## LaCarolina (30. Dezember 2010)

Auch aus dem tiefen Süden einen guten Rutsch an Euch alle !!

Hier gibts eine mexikanische Nacht und um 12 Uhr muss man jede Sekunde eine Traube essen


----------



## Silvermoon (30. Dezember 2010)

*Ich wünsche Euch auch allen hier einen guten Start ins Jahr 2011 ​*
Auf das es wieder ein spitzenmäßiges und supergeiles Bikerjahr wird und wir Mädels viel Spaß beim Biken haben 

PS:
Raclette essen ist wohl hier in Deutschland ein weit verbreitetes Silvesteressen 
Das gibts bei uns nämlich auch und das ist ja auch soooooooooo lecker und voll gemütlich 

Silvermoon​


----------



## Hummelbrumm (30. Dezember 2010)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> PS:
> Raclette essen ist wohl hier in Deutschland ein weit verbreitetes Silvesteressen
> Das gibts bei uns nämlich auch und das ist ja auch soooooooooo lecker und voll gemütlich
> 
> Silvermoon​




Oh ja und bei den Temperaturen erst.


----------



## Friesenkind (30. Dezember 2010)

Momentan kann man es wetterbedingt zwar auch falsch verstehen, aber ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch (ins neue Jahr, nicht in die nächste Hecke) und viel Spaß beim Raclette  . Gibts bei uns auch, wer hätte das gedacht?


----------



## hey_arnold (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir einen Guten Rutsch und eine unfallfreie Fahrt 2011


----------



## Martina H. (31. Dezember 2010)

... euch Allen einen guten Rutsch und ein 






gesundes, 

glückliches, 

erfolgreiches, 

traumhaftes, 

schönes, 

gutes, 

bestes, 

fröhliches, 

spassiges, 

... alles, was Ihr Euch wünscht...

2011







​
... kein Raclette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir:

Guten Rutsch und Happy New Year!


----------



## JarJarBings (31. Dezember 2010)

ich schließe mich an: habt einen tollen abend und fangt das neue jahr gut an! ich wünsch euch allen nur das allerbeste!


----------



## Fotocase (31. Dezember 2010)

Bei uns bibt es im kleinen preis eine party mit lecker Buffet ,mit vielen lecker sachen.

Und einen guten Rutsch ins neue jahr!

Wir sehen uns wieder 2011 in den Alpen zum Biken !


----------



## murmel04 (31. Dezember 2010)

schließe mich den Wünschen auch an, feiert schön und lasst es euch gut gehn.
und vor allem kommt gut rüber.


bei uns gibt es selbstgemachte Pizza, na zu dritt macht Raclette nicht so den Sinn.

bis ins nächste Jahr.

LG

Heike


----------



## Nuala (31. Dezember 2010)

Lasst´s krachen


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Januar 2011)

Mädels ich wünsch euch ein wunderschönes neues Jahr!
Ich bin schon zu meiner Tasse Tee zurückgekehrt und überlasse das Weiterfeiern mal dem Rest der Welt ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Honigblume (1. Januar 2011)

En frohes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch allen


----------



## swe68 (1. Januar 2011)

von mir auch ein frohes neues Jahr!
Und - wer hätte es gedacht - bei uns gab es Raclette gestern abend


----------



## Frau Rauscher (1. Januar 2011)

Raclette? Wie ungewöhnlich  Bei uns auch


----------



## schlammdiva (1. Januar 2011)

Wünsche auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr.
Bleibt vor allen Dingen gesund und geniest das Bikerleben.

Liebe Grüße
Nicole


----------



## Mausoline (3. Januar 2011)

Ich wünsche allen ein _Gutes Neues Jahr 2011_

und...immer viele viele solcher strahlender Momente

Blick an Neujahr vom Hockenhorn 3293m auf die 4000er vom Wallis


----------

